# Halloween Anniversary Party



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

What an awesome party idea!  Could you elaborate more on wanting the guests to be more "immersed in the experience" ?


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> What an awesome party idea!  Could you elaborate more on wanting the guests to be more "immersed in the experience" ?



Thanks  Yes, I guess what I mean is, I don't want it to be just a drink and get drunk kind of party. I'm trying to come up with things for my guests to do that are Halloween related.

I've been brain storming and I'm thinking about a pumpkin carving contest either they can bring them pre-carved from home or carve them at the party; a photo area... with some sort of back drop with props where they can take goofy pictures in their costumes; a candy/trick r' treat bar... lots of candy and bags that they can put together as favors to take home for themselves... stuff like that 

I'm trying to think of some wedding shower games that I can convert into Halloween games too


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm, well I think your photo idea is awesome! What a great way for guests to remember the occasion! And a candy bar is fantastic too! That, along with the photo is a great favor  Planning some games for guests to partake in is a good idea. I did games for the first time last year and they went over well. I actually just shared this in another thread, but here ya go http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/64040-adult-halloween-party-games.html All sorts of great ideas in there


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks MissMandy! That thread is perfect  You've given me a lot of great options


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You're welcome  Keep us posted on your plans and progress!


----------

